# Hunting > The Magazine >  Stags of 2013 roar, show em!

## Malhunting

Whats been shot so far guys, put up some pics.

----------


## JoshC

You first  :Psmiley:

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

Does your roar start this early?

----------


## Rushy

> Does your roar start this early?


It would be early but some senior stags might be underway.  another three weeks and it should be all on

----------


## JoshC

Two to three weeks away. Farm stags are moaning now. Out last night in an area with good numbers of wild stags, nothing roaring there yet. Watched a few go about their business, but none looked too much like roaring yet.

----------


## R93

Seen a mature stag that still had a bit of velvet on Sunday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## phillipgr

Keeping close tabs on this thread - can't wait to see some photos

----------


## Bulltahr

Shit yeah, a bit early................

----------


## Malhunting

A guy i know just shot this a couple days ago.

----------


## Twoshotkill

Where???

----------


## JoshC

Wondering how long before you got a pic.

----------


## JoshC

Why would he say where? Haha

----------


## Malhunting

Its ok Josh i don't mind saying, he shot it in the shoulder!! :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Rushy

> A guy i know just shot this a couple days ago.


14 points. That is a good head for out of the bush.

----------


## veitnamcam

One day i will shoot a head with bey tines 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Malhunting

> 14 points. That is a good head for out of the bush.


Its actually got 15 but the photo is shite.

----------


## R93

> One day i will shoot a head with bey tines 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2



Are you planning a hunt on the coast? :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Some day Dave :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Malhunting

> Does your roar start this early?


My Roar starts on the first day of my holidays, so yep my roar starts early. :Wink:

----------


## Twoshotkill

That looks similar to a stag i have seen come out of the Ureaweras a couple of years ago which is why i asked. I have never tried hunting  sholders.... is this a private block???

----------


## phillipgr

Any roar stories yet boys?

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Tahr

I just keep gathering meat. The heads I shoot are more coincidences than any result of planning, apart from the odd one I see in the velvet and then go and look for when they hard. 

But good luck to you bone hunters. Have a great and safe roar.

----------


## Rushy

Man the stags are going off at my place this morning.  If it was the bush instead of the farm I would be as excited as a kid at Christmas.

----------


## sako75

> A guy i know just shot this a couple days ago.


What is the one next to it out of the picture?
Looks like more solid timber

----------


## Pointer

Still quiet here on the east coast

----------


## Toby

Brother just told his mates are starting to moan, these are wild deer too.

----------


## Rushy

Excellent Toby.  This time two weeks from now I will be listening for the sound of stags from dawn to dusk and doing my best to rark them up.

----------


## Twoshotkill

Have a mate that filmed a 4 ptr giving a moan last night ... wont tell you where so in this particular area they should have a couple of days roaring early. Dam i wish i had more time this year!

----------


## Malhunting

> What is the one next to it out of the picture?
> Looks like more solid timber


A 14 that went 250, i think this years will go 260 265 roughly

----------


## phillipgr

> Excellent Toby.  This time two weeks from now I will be listening for the sound of stags from dawn to dusk and doing my best to rark them up.


I'm counting down the days  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Wirehunt

> Any roar stories yet boys?
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


The fucking roar hasn't started yet so I doubt it.

----------


## Mike H

Went to go on a hunt this morning but my engine light came on 100 metres down the road! I drive a 2008 Ford Ranger so had no clue about diagnosing the problem myself and considering I was going to be down a 30km long gravel road decided to turn around. Couldn't get hold of a Ford service person till 9am. Quick run through on the computer testing thingee and he says I'd have been sweet to carry on, it was simply a sensor out of whack. Needed to know that at 5am this morning! Now I'm going stir crazy at home!!!!

----------


## JoshC

New vehicles eh.

----------


## Rushy

I know there is a song with this line in it but
I'm all packed and I'm ready to go. I can hear the (delete motorcycles and insert 12 point stags) roar
Now which band was that?

----------


## Munsey

> Went to go on a hunt this morning but my engine light came on 100 metres down the road! I drive a 2008 Ford Ranger so had no clue about diagnosing the problem myself and considering I was going to be down a 30km long gravel road decided to turn around. Couldn't get hold of a Ford service person till 9am. Quick run through on the computer testing thingee and he says I'd have been sweet to carry on, it was simply a sensor out of whack. Needed to know that at 5am this morning! Now I'm going stir crazy at home!!!!


Had the same , going on our roar trip 2 yrs ago . Driving very fast through the night down to hast in my Subaru . Engine light came on  say check engine . Checked oil , etc all good . So had to carry on . Was a shit trip after that as could hear all manner of noises . Turns out nothing wrong ,was a sensor plying up .

----------


## Munsey

> I know there is a song with this line in it butI'm all packed and I'm ready to go. I can hear the (delete motorcycles and insert 12 point stags) roarNow which band was that?


Can you hum it , im not getting it

----------


## Rushy

> Can you hum it , im not getting it


Been humming it since I typed it.  One of those can''t get it out of your head things.  Song was "Angel Baby" by Dusk

----------


## Munsey

> Been humming it since I typed it.  One of those can''t get it out of your head things.  Song was "Angel Baby" by Dusk


 You tubed it My god that was almost as disturbing as that naked man post the other night ! .

----------


## Rushy

> You tubed it My god that was almost as disturbing as that naked man post the other night ! .


I am not sure that anything could be as bad as Burt in the buff

----------


## PerazziSC3

http://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/...ps48f5c181.jpg

NOT MINE.

Just saw this on the other forum, public land apparently.

Now that is a great stag

----------


## Toby

It sure is big but ugly as sin

----------


## BRADS

Farm deer???
Stags are getting into it in the Ruahines might be an early one this year :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## CreepingDeath

Public land my arse

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

Ha Ha Ha That stag has never seen native bush in its life. NI or SI anyone know? If its NI it is an escapee somewhere along the line? Those treys are huge for a wild animal.
The chiller trailer and the fact an animal of that quality is not caped correctly, make it a bit suss as well.
Why the fuck is it, in almost every photo ya see these days, the head is removed half way down the neck? Dont people know how to use a knife and dress an animal anymore?
1 or 2 cuts in the right spot and the head comes off clean as a whistle. Way easier than mucking around with sealed joints in the neck.

----------


## Tahr

> Ha Ha Ha That stag has never seen native bush in its life. NI or SI anyone know? If its NI it is an escapee somewhere along the line? Those treys are huge for a wild animal.
> The chiller trailer and the fact an animal of that quality is not caped correctly, make it a bit suss as well.
> Why the fuck is it, in almost every photo ya see these days, the head is removed half way down the neck? Dont people know how to use a knife and dress an animal anymore?
> 1 or 2 cuts in the right spot and the head comes off clean as a whistle. Way easier than mucking around with sealed joints in the neck.


You will be pleased that this one is cut off correctly then  :Thumbsup: 



Shot him last night. Hell of a load of meat to carry for a couple of hours. .223 & 55 grn Barnes TTSX @ 117 yds; great medicine.





Sorry Dundee and Neckshot, I've been up into your area again. I sneaked in and out last night without a visa stamp.

----------


## R93

I would expect it from someone of your experience tahr. Looks to be a fat bugger that one. 
I should leave the thread now because I cannot bear too see 2 grown men cry on a forum. :Grin:

----------


## Tahr

> I would expect it from someone of your experience tahr. Looks to be a fat bugger that one. 
> I should leave the thread now because I cannot bear too see 2 grown men cry on a forum.

----------


## Rushy

Nice buck.  Good going Tahr

----------


## R93

Be close too 1/2" around the back steaks on that bugger. Yum. I am going to have get sneeze to shoot an easy Westland fallow when we get out of our block now. Hope they are as in good condition down home. Bloody good chewing when they are like that.

----------


## kiwijames

Looks like escapee blood but still pretty even. Not an ungodly coat hook. I'd shoot it!

Shit bit slow to post. I meant the big red

----------


## Terminator

Thats a lovely fallow buck great stuff.

----------


## Neckshot

> You will be pleased that this one is cut off correctly then 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot him last night. Hell of a load of meat to carry for a couple of hours. .223 & 55 grn Barnes TTSX @ 117 yds; great medicine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You dont have to be sorry!I dont know where you got the idea from its my area,nice fellow by the way where were they from?

----------


## Dundee

Don't tell Neckshot Thar  :Thumbsup:    Nice animal :Cool:

----------


## Toby

Was that on public land?

----------


## Gibo

> Was that on public land?


Looks to much like a back paddock to be public???

----------


## Toby

> Looks to much like a back paddock to be public???


I know a doc block looks the same, there's fallow their too but I haven't managed to shoot one so I'm keen to try other places if possible.

----------


## Gibo

With cow pooh in it?

----------


## Toby

Nah

----------


## JoshC

Holy shit! Just sitting in a tussock clearing, let out two roars, went on the forum for a second, so looking down at phone, nekminute i look up and a 10 pointer is nearly walking over top of me!!! 

Supposed to be working but with distractions like this I won't be very productive!

----------


## Rushy

> Holy shit! Just sitting in a tussock clearing, let out two roars, went on the forum for a second, so looking down at phone, nekminute i look up and a 10 pointer is nearly walking over top of me!!! 
> 
> Supposed to be working but with distractions like this I won't be very productive!


So is it on the ground yet Josh?

----------


## JoshC

I don't have a rifle with me today. Plotting trees.  

The joys of being half deaf, didn't even hear the fecker walk up to me. Last thing I expected was a stag to come for a look.

----------


## Rushy

> I don't have a rifle with me today. Plotting trees.  
> 
> The joys of being half deaf, didn't even hear the fecker walk up to me. Last thing I expected was a stag to come for a look.


Oh Josh it sounds as though it was close enough for you to rip its throat out with your little pinky finger.

----------


## JoshC

I am very surprised at how close he got without me hearing him. 

It's one of my favourite things with my job. Run into deer all the time. But never had one come that close (when I haven't been hunting)

----------


## SiB

he knew you didn't have your rifle. They do it to me when I'm running the (non-hunting) dogs.

I'm hoping that fella you mentioned is in the Catlins where I'll be . . . . . . .

----------


## JoshC

Yeah probably! Haha. Nope, northern southland. You got a ballot block?

----------


## phillipgr

> I am very surprised at how close he got without me hearing him. 
> 
> It's one of my favourite things with my job. Run into deer all the time. But never had one come that close (when I haven't been hunting)


Sounds like you've got a cool job, Josh, mind if I ask what you do? 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Sounds like you've got a cool job, Josh, mind if I ask what you do? 
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


Phillip he obviously sits down til deer come around..... and gets paid for it

----------


## phillipgr

> Phillip he obviously sits down til deer come around..... and gets paid for it


Rushy strikes again!

----------


## SiB

> Yeah probably! Haha. Nope, northern southland. You got a ballot block?


no - truthfully I'll need to re-read the paperwork to make sure where I usually go is 'legal' duringthe roar - thanks for the reminder, I don't want to upset any other hunter by ending up in their balloted patch.

----------


## R93

> Phillip he obviously sits down til deer come around..... and gets paid for it


I used to get paid for sitting down. But I had to go find the deer. 
Josh's way is better. Ya can bludge on the forum and stags cruise in, wanting to be in on the action.

----------


## WhistlingWings

The weather was pretty mint, conditions were good so went for a surf cast mission. After teaching my baits to swim from 530 til midnight with not even a bite I went home. 
I randomly pulled over on the road, south of Gisborne. Turned the truck off and gave a roar...and got a reply! We had a few roars at each other then I left. Looks like they might be firing up. Esp since the temp has dropped.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tahr

> Looks to much like a back paddock to be public???


Guess away. It doesn't devalue the meat.
What I will say though is that he was within 100 yards of both public and private with no fence in between.

----------


## baldbob

> Sounds like you've got a cool job, Josh, mind if I ask what you do? 
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


Hes a tree pimp  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## baldbob

> Guess away. It doesn't devalue the meat.
> What I will say though is that he was within 100 yards of both public and private with no fence in between.


What difference does private vs public make? Its still a wild animal! Its just available in a much less pressured habitat!!!
People that scoff at peoples experiences on the former are just jelous they dont have those rights!!!! Ah the joys of the oceans currency  :Have A Nice Day:   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> Guess away. It doesn't devalue the meat.
> What I will say though is that he was within 100 yards of both public and private with no fence in between.


Sure was a guess Tahr didnt mean any offense. Thought I saw some cow pooh is all.

----------


## R93

> Ah the joys of the oceans currency


You have given me heaps of fish. I haven't given you any private land too hunt.
I am now worried what I have to do?
You didn't eat heaps of chicken as a child did you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## baldbob

> You have given me heaps of fish. I haven't given you any private land too hunt.
> I am now worried what I have to do?
> You didn't eat heaps of chicken as a child did you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!


Is it true u can suck a golfball through a gardenhose???

----------


## Happy

How come every thread you two in it eventually sounds GAY AS bro...
Not that I m anti gay my boyfirends gay as...   

 :Pacman:

----------


## R93

> Is it true u can suck a golfball through a gardenhose???



Thru a shoelace bro, thru a shoelace

----------


## puku

We knocked over a smallish Fallow yesterday evening, they have already spread out for the rut by the look of it.  Estimate of 180 DS but will wait and see what it measures, not bad for an animal we only wanted for meat I guess.
Only bugger was the 'Stag' didn't shoot it his best man did, never mind people at the bbq on sunday will never know.

----------


## phillipgr

> We knocked over a smallish Fallow yesterday evening, they have already spread out for the rut by the look of it.  Estimate of 180 DS but will wait and see what it measures, not bad for an animal we only wanted for meat I guess.
> Only bugger was the 'Stag' didn't shoot it his best man did, never mind people at the bbq on sunday will never know.


Got a photo?

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

As I am headed into the roar with young Phillip on Thursday next week and as I haven''t put a round through my 30-06 in a long while I thought I should prove the rifle was shooting fine.  The last time I fired it it was shooting well but there have been a couple of recent trips were it has had the normal rough bush experience so I thought better be sure than look a fuck wit for missing in front of the young fellah because I had knocked the scope out of alignment at some point in the past.  Time constraints saw me improvise so I filled a milk bottle with water and took it out the back of the deer shed.  I paced out just over 50 metres (about the maximum distance that I reckon I will get a shot away over), turned and took a quick off hand snap shot.  For the purists on here, I know this is Rough as guts but here is the one shot result

Good enough to go I reckon

----------


## baldbob

> As I am headed into the roar with young Phillip on Thursday next week and as I haven''t put a round through my 30-06 in a long while I thought I should prove the rifle was shooting fine.  The last time I fired it it was shooting well but there have been a couple of recent trips were it has had the normal rough bush experience so I thought better be sure than look a fuck wit for missing in front of the young fellah because I had knocked the scope out of alignment at some point in the past.  Time constraints saw me improvise so I filled a milk bottle with water and took it out the back of the deer shed.  I paced out just over 50 metres (about the maximum distance that I reckon I will get a shot away over), turned and took a quick off hand snap shot.  For the purists on here, I know this is Rough as guts but here is the one shot result
> Attachment 8124
> Good enough to go I reckon


Shes a wallhanger rushy!!! Who ya gonna get to mount that bugga???

----------


## Neckshot

> How come every thread you two in it eventually sounds GAY AS bro...
> Not that I m anti gay my boyfirends gay as...


Its because they are like lezzies except gayzzees!!!! we like pussy they like pussy we like ass they like ass...................we have so much in common its why i tell the wife i like lezzies we have heaps to talk about :Thumbsup:  ,as for Dave and Baldbob.....................................couldn  t say for sure but im guessing they like the vegemite pipe more than me but im partial to it on my toast!!.

----------


## Rushy

> Shes a wallhanger rushy!!! Who ya gonna get to mount that bugga???


Ya reckon she'd score high enough on the SCI scale to be worth it BB?

----------


## R93

> Its because they are like lezzies except gayzzees!!!! we like pussy they like pussy we like ass they like ass...................we have so much in common its why i tell the wife i like lezzies we have heaps to talk about ,as for Dave and Baldbob.....................................couldn  t say for sure but im guessing they like the vegemite pipe more than me but im partial to it on my toast!!.


I can honestly say I have not ventured near anyone's vegemite pipe!
It's for one thing imo and if mine is any indication, you would have to be more warped than I to go near one.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## baldbob

> Ya reckon she'd score high enough on the SCI scale to be worth it BB?


Just a matter of convincing the wife to let ya hang it on the livingroom wall

----------


## K95

Monster Westland stag

----------


## phillipgr

> Monster Westland stag


Nice! Does this one come with a story?

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Tahr

> Monster Westland stag


Good stuff. Still a thrill. Size doesn't matter.

Better than blasting a plastic bottle.

----------


## K95

> Good stuff. Still a thrill. Size doesn't matter.
> 
> Better than blasting a plastic bottle.


Of course, just being a smartarse. An exciting morning indeed, left home at 7:40am arriving at my possie around 8:15am. 338m on the GPS to the hotspot I found a few weeks ago, 100m away and I spooked this one from his bed ( which I had a snooze on on my last trip) he ran about grunting etc so I mewed at him softly which did the trick and he came back for a second look. 168gr VLD from my 7mm08 behind the shoulder had him down quickly but a short distance away. The VLD shed it's jacket making a 2" mince channel but a small exit wound.
Home by lunch time with a very heavy pack and a set of antlers, I love Westland!

----------


## phillipgr

> Of course, just being a smartarse. An exciting morning indeed, left home at 7:40am arriving at my possie around 8:15am. 338m on the GPS to the hotspot I found a few weeks ago, 100m away and I spooked this one from his bed ( which I had a snooze on on my last trip) he ran about grunting etc so I mewed at him softly which did the trick and he came back for a second look. 168gr VLD from my 7mm08 behind the shoulder had him down quickly but a short distance away. The VLD shed it's jacket making a 2" mince channel but a small exit wound.
> Home by lunch time with a very heavy pack and a set of antlers, I love Westland!


Wicked. Maybe I should move to Westland... 35mins from the road end, 100m to the stag - epic!

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Good stuff. Still a thrill. Size doesn't matter.
> 
> Better than blasting a plastic bottle.


Bloody right about that

----------


## Rushy

> Monster Westland stag


Brilliant and quick

----------


## K95

> Wicked. Maybe I should move to Westland... 35mins from the road end, 100m to the stag - epic!
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


35mins from HOME, 338m to hotspot from my ute- nailed him 100m out from where I was going. Home by lunch time. Yip, it's hard to beat.

----------


## Dundee

Well done Thar-Bound :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

Good on ya TB, getting onto a few now.
35mins drive from hoki eh? 
I reckon you could find one within 10-15mins drive. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## K95

But no one else hunts here and it's nice natives.... I'm out southside so only 5 mins to deer and pigs but forestry hunting isn't my scene. Shot a few out of this spot now. Plenty about. Wasn't far from your place, further round towards the toaroha.

----------


## R93

We live at Kaniere now.
There is good native that holds deer close to town. Even closer to southside.
You have private land access around that way? Unless you are where I think,  but the bush is a bit shit.
Anything making noise around home yet?
I will be lurking around some of my old haunts after I get out of my Haast block.
Smiddy is now a hoki boy by way of his diddle, so hopefully I can show him some handy deer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## K95

No private access, public land at all my possies. Plenty of deer about close to town alright but I just like getting into spots no one else really hunts or spotlights or chases with "pig" dogs, even though no matter where I go I seem to find an old chip packet or plastic bag haha. Some big stags close by though, a mate found a good 7 point cast in adair's a while ago.
No roaring yet, but all pizzled up and marking out territories now. Smelt a few this last week out the valley, should be going by next weekend in time for me to pull out a 16 and win the Ahaura comp.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## baldbob

> We live at Kaniere now.
> There is good native that holds deer close to town. Even closer to southside.
> You have private land access around that way? Unless you are where I think,  but the bush is a bit shit.
> Anything making noise around home yet?
> I will be lurking around some of my old haunts after I get out of my Haast block.
> Smiddy is now a hoki boy by way of his diddle, so hopefully I can show him some handy deer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!


From what i hear your too busy running round makin your own bellows deep amidst your very own rut!!!! Judging by that trophy you pmed this morning id say your fairly well into your peak!!!!

----------


## R93

I know what ya mean about dogs. It used to be great hunting when there were no pigs around.
Pigs are as far as the gorge now.
I remember a 18 coming from blue spur a few years ago. Pretty close to town.
Has blue bottle rd opened up yet do you know?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## R93

> From what i hear your too busy running round makin your own bellows deep amidst your very own rut!!!! Judging by that trophy you pmed this morning id say your fairly well into your peak!!!!


Ha Ha shhh! She's wondering what I am laughing at now.
She doesn't have a shit show mate, I am not that easy Ha Ha 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## K95

Not sure on blue bottle mate but I've heard rumours about no hunting up the Arahura anymore!!! Danny mentioned it.
Looks like a bit of shit coming through in the next few days so hopefully she clears up for a while as I've got 17 days off from thursday!

----------


## R93

> Not sure on blue bottle mate but I've heard rumours about no hunting up the Arahura anymore!!! Danny mentioned it.
> Looks like a bit of shit coming through in the next few days so hopefully she clears up for a while as I've got 17 days off from thursday!


That's a bugger?
Didn't think it was a drama above the swing bridge.
It's still on my permit. 
I have 3 weeks from Friday at home. Weather looks iffy for the first week home. Hope it's not too rough or old sneeze may never come back after being confined to one of my bush camps because of rain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## K95

> That's a bugger?
> Didn't think it was a drama above the swing bridge.
> It's still on my permit. 
> I have 3 weeks from Friday at home. Weather looks iffy for the first week home. Hope it's not too rough or old sneeze may never come back after being confined to one of my bush camps because of rain. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!


That's what I thought too cause we already shot it lol and it's still on the permit, I haven't heard the full of it but didn't sound good. See milne had fenced across the road or something further round haha never know what's going on out there anymore.
It's been pretty half arse weather so far, hoping for another cold front through. Too muggy the last few days.

----------


## R93

> That's what I thought too cause we already shot it lol and it's still on the permit, I haven't heard the full of it but didn't sound good. See milne had fenced across the road or something further round haha never know what's going on out there anymore.
> It's been pretty half arse weather so far, hoping for another cold front through. Too muggy the last few days.


Poor old Mike. You should sniff around his daughter to get hunting rights for us mate Ha Ha 
Shes a wee cutie and she can shoot!
I might call out and see him when I am back.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Weather looks iffy for the first week home. Hope it's not too rough or old sneeze may never come back after being confined to one of my bush camps because of rain. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!



Just dropped of the brass undees to sneeze 
Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

> Just dropped of the brass undees to sneeze 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


You have only provided me with a slight delay mr Cam, a very slight delay. He better hope its brilliant weather for the week :Thumbsup:

----------


## sneeze

Iv been eating broken light bulbs all week. I think Im safe.

----------


## R93

> Iv been eating broken light bulbs all week. I think Im safe.


 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

My uncle from Aus and my lil brother who took him out got a small stag, I'll pics up later I'm a bit tired atm. Should add it was with my 6.5  :Yuush:

----------


## Malhunting

Ha Ha, no seriously good on your brother for taking your uncle out they are doing better than i am at the mo, i got ready to go and check a few spots and wallows on Friday arvo and by that night had picked up a pinched nerve in my back so didnt want to risk going any where alone. :Sick:

----------


## 199p

Hay guys full report to come.
1st fly in trip
1st Stag
1st class company 
Best trip ever

----------


## TimeRider

Nice  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Twoshotkill

Nice effort 199p. That is a nice rack!!

----------


## R93

Even wee head there. Good on ya. Was he roaring?

----------


## 199p

Yip we where after another stag in the next catchment but some other hunters on the high point gave him there smell and he buggered off.
We went over the ridge and gave a roar and got a nice reply. He sounded a lot further away tho but was down in the creek. 
Really nice spot he had aswell defently have to head back in a few years to see who has taken it over.

----------


## Hook_Grass

Public land and roaring, pretty stoked with him :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> Yip we where after another stag in the next catchment but some other hunters on the high point gave him there smell and he buggered off.
> We went over the ridge and gave a roar and got a nice reply. He sounded a lot further away tho but was down in the creek. 
> Really nice spot he had aswell defently have to head back in a few years to see who has taken it over.


Good stuff.

----------


## Dundee

Hook grass thats a fukn beast well done :Cool:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 199p

Thats a great head hook_grass welldone cant beat the open public land access hunting  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Hay guys full report to come.
> 1st fly in trip
> 1st Stag
> 1st class company 
> Best trip ever 
> 
> Attachment 8164


Well done 199P

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 8177Attachment 8178Attachment 8179
> 
> Public land and roaring, pretty stoked with him


Nice Hook_Grass.  Nice.

----------


## Scouser

> Hay guys full report to come.
> 1st fly in trip
> 1st Stag
> 1st class company 
> Best trip ever 
> 
> Attachment 8164


Well done 199p, thats one sweet rack, thats the way to do it, full story please....

----------


## Scouser

> Attachment 8177Attachment 8178Attachment 8179
> 
> Public land and roaring, pretty stoked with him


Absolute beauty Hook_grass, really nice rack, you must be stoked!!!!!!!

----------


## madjon_

> Hay guys full report to come.
> 1st fly in trip
> 1st Stag
> 1st class company 
> Best trip ever 
> 
> Attachment 8164


He been scrapping too

----------


## JoshC

Nice Hookgrass   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Awesome hookgrass and 199p :Thumbsup:

----------


## crnkin

> Not sure on blue bottle mate but I've heard rumours about no hunting up the Arahura anymore!!! Danny mentioned it.
> Looks like a bit of shit coming through in the next few days so hopefully she clears up for a while as I've got 17 days off from thursday!


You guys hunt that maori land?

Mike sent me up there one day, I didn't realise previously but its private all the way to the head, its even clear on the DOC map, when you get a fishing licence its all laid out, odd its not on hunting licences

Chris

----------


## K95

It's private land up till the swingbridge but mawhera corp owns the land from there I believe. It's never been a problem to hunt or tramp up there as long you don't take greenstone, but there's rumours there's no hunting allowed up there at the moment. Not sure how much truth to it, I'll do some digging.

----------


## K95

Well been talking to a pilot and he had a meeting with the maoris and they gave permission to fly kayaks in but they said no hunting on their land. The hokitika hunting permit also does NOT cover the Arahura all the way round to styx saddle! People have been going in for years!?

----------


## veitnamcam

There is money in hunting

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Munsey

> Awesome hookgrass and 199p


+1

----------


## kokako

Public land and the only roaring (weezing) was coming from me! I must be getting old!

----------


## kokako

> Monster Westland stag



Great work! How is my old Nosler going?

----------


## veitnamcam

Well done kokako :Have A Nice Day:  :Have A Nice Day: 

You should know Nelson stags don't roar  :Wink:  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kokako

> Well done kokako
> 
> You should know Nelson stags don't roar 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2



Hahahahaha True, but the sheep do!!

----------


## phillipgr

This is thread is getting me amp'd for me and Rushy's trip - bring the roar on!

----------


## R93

> A 14 that went 250, i think this years will go 260 265 roughly


I got a 12 4yrs ago that I shot by making a rushed/poor judgement call, because he made me, that went 271. It had to be measured as a 10. I was always bummed that I shot him but he must be reasonable if that only goes 265, its a nicer looking head than mine but maybe not as long or wide.

----------


## Rushy

> This is thread is getting me amp'd for me and Rushy's trip - bring the roar on!


Amped enough to carry an old man's pack as well Phillip?  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Terminator

> Public land and the only roaring (weezing) was coming from me! I must be getting old!
> 
> Attachment 8206
> 
> Attachment 8207
> 
> Attachment 8208



A good looking public land stag there, great stuff :Wink:

----------


## Munsey

> A good looking public land stag there, great stuff


+1

----------


## Scouser

> Public land and the only roaring (weezing) was coming from me! I must be getting old!
> 
> Attachment 8206
> 
> Attachment 8207
> 
> Attachment 8208


Thats well worth a 'wheeze' Kokako, well done mate.....

----------


## TimeRider

Well done Kokako.

----------


## K95

> Great work! How is my old Nosler going?


Thanks, To you as well! Beaut stag!
The Nosler is going sweet, I've adorned it with plenty of scratches and a nice big bald patch from use ( hardly visible in the pic).

----------


## phillipgr

> Amped enough to carry an old man's pack as well Phillip?  Ha ha ha ha


Haha if it comes down to it Rushy, I'll be your pack horse. Better to carry your pack then carry you!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> Hay guys full report to come.
> 1st fly in trip
> 1st Stag
> 1st class company 
> Best trip ever 
> 
> Attachment 8164


nice tidy little ten to start off well done

----------


## crnkin

> Well been talking to a pilot and he had a meeting with the maoris and they gave permission to fly kayaks in but they said no hunting on their land. The hokitika hunting permit also does NOT cover the Arahura all the way round to styx saddle! People have been going in for years!?


Yeah I think its been common for people not to realise, I certainly didn't until I got my fishing booklet.

Not butt loads of animals up there anyway, but probably good to have a wee breeding area where they can roam onto the public land I spose.

Was up the Typo (get it) last week and heard nothing, bloody hell its gotten rough up there since spring. 

Chris

----------


## R93

> Not butt loads of animals up there anyway,Chris


 In my experience, having hunted it for 30 odd years I reckon it holds as many animals as any other major catchment in the area.

----------


## K95

Yep plenty of animals there, and good ones too with the available feed on the flats and tops. I don't think many particularly cares if it's allowed for hunting or not....

----------


## baldbob

> Yeah I think its been common for people not to realise, I certainly didn't until I got my fishing booklet.
> 
> Not butt loads of animals up there anyway, but probably good to have a wee breeding area where they can roam onto the public land I spose.
> 
> Was up the Typo (get it) last week and heard nothing, bloody hell its gotten rough up there since spring. 
> 
> Chris


We apoligise for letting you come to the coast and forgetting to steer u in the direction of the local deer farm for butt loads of animals... we also apoligise for allowing you to walk up a local catchment at lunchtime without seeing any animals...

----------


## Neckshot

> We apoligise for letting you come to the coast and forgetting to steer u in the direction of the local deer farm for butt loads of animals... we also apoligise for allowing you to walk up a local catchment at lunchtime without seeing any animals...


So when i come down one day i have to get up early an bust my nuts to get a deer like up here????.................might just cut a hole in the local deer fence then! :Bouaaaaah:

----------


## R93

I havent shot a deer on foot, early in the morning for years Jas. Even in the roar I leave camp or home at gentlemans hours.
You will see plenty of animals if the weather allows when you come down, I can assure you of that.

----------


## Neckshot

> I havent shot a deer on foot, early in the morning for years Jas. Even in the roar I leave camp at gentlemans hours.


whew!! i was getting worried that the south island wasnt the place to go for a decent hunt :Psmiley:

----------


## R93

> whew!! i was getting worried that the south island wasnt the place to go for a decent hunt


If ya dont wash your mouth out you thoughts may come true. Ya may loose something you have held precious your whole life as well. :Grin:  Then again you are near Palmy, so maybe not.

----------


## Neckshot

you would cut my knob off!!!!..........ok ill wash me mouff out :Thumbsup: I work in palmy aswell but dont live there so........im safe.Do i have to supply the land cruiser to hunt from?

----------


## R93

Na mate, not unless your lights are real grunty and you have a shooting tower and beer fridge in it?

----------


## Neckshot

> Na mate, not unless your lights are real grunty and you have a shooting tower and beer fridge in it?


wrong thread!!!! that should be in the redneck thread :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Mine has the beer fridge ice maker if you like a cube in your whisky

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

> Mine has the beer fridge ice maker if you like a cube in your whisky
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


really.....in your ute?..... :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

1991 technology  :Wink:  sisters brand new volvo doesn't even have heated seats wtf

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

my runnabout dosnt have a gear stick, no more changing gears........amazing shit,it also has an after burner button.......just push it in and hold on :Cool: .

----------


## Dundee

> my runnabout dosnt have a gear stick, no more changing gears........amazing shit,it also has an after burner button.......just push it in and hold on.


Are you drunk again Neckshot?

----------


## Neckshot

> Are you drunk again Neckshot?
> 
> Attachment 8244


negative long day at the office.......again!!!!! thats a bit rich init :Wink: .........you go second im first......see i still remeber stuff from the army days!.

----------


## BRADS

> negative long day at the office.......again!!!!! thats a bit rich init.........you go second im first......see i still remeber stuff from the army days!.


Haha shit wait till R93 gets here :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

I get too look at a butt as good as that almost every day :Wink:      No............. not when I look at myself in the mirror either, ya twisted fucks. :Grin:  Although mine is as tight and I do own similar attire. :Sick:

----------


## Neckshot

one cheek is the same size as her two :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> one cheek is the same size as her two



Pfffttt! Shes really small.

----------


## Rushy

> Mine has the beer fridge ice maker if you like a cube in your whisky
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


You are all class VC

----------


## Rushy

> Are you drunk again Neckshot?
> 
> Attachment 8244


Dundee if you have a few of those laying around spare, can I have one for Christmas?

----------


## Rushy

Woohoo. I have knocked off work and am sitting outside Phillips place waiting for him to get home from uni. We will be headed to the bush and well on the road in an hour. Probably my last post for a week stay safe and have a great roar guys.

----------


## CreepingDeath

Shot rushy go getem

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Shot rushy go getem
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks CD we should be passing through Murupara around dark. Will foot the horn as we pass the Galatea turn off

----------


## JoshC

Good luck mate.

----------


## Dundee

Have great time Rushy and Phil :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Knock em dead Rushy and Phillip. Lots of photos please.

----------


## K95

yahoooo, last day at work for 17 days! They're in trouble now!

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

My rut starts saturday morning! bring on the roar!!

----------


## phillipgr

Cheers boys. We are fed and ready, here we go!

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 7mmsaum

Got about 15 reds and 2 Sika worked up last night from 7pm until 1 am.  

Very warm nights under this full moon.

----------


## Rushy

Well what a bloody fizzer.,  Clearly I got the timing completely wrong.  The bush around Minginui was as quiet as a library.  We got close on about 5 - 6 occasions and had one engaged in a bit of a stand off on the first day (much to Phillips excitement) but in essence for 5 days in the bush we heard zero roars and fired zero shots for a total of zero deer.  It would be interesting to go back in a couple of weeks to see whether we were in there early or late (am working on the leave pass all ready). 

The other fun thing was watching a fit young 19 year old trying to keep up with a geriatric going up hill with a Zimmer frame.  Thanks for taking it easy on this old fellah Phillip.

----------


## Gibo

> Well what a bloody fizzer.,  Clearly I got the timing completely wrong.  The bush around Minginui was as quiet as a library.  We got close on about 5 - 6 occasions and had one engaged in a bit of a stand off on the first day (much to Phillips excitement) but in essence for 5 days in the bush we heard zero roars and fired zero shots for a total of zero deer.  It would be interesting to go back in a couple of weeks to see whether we were in there early or late (am working on the leave pass all ready). 
> 
> The other fun thing was watching a fit young 19 year old trying to keep up with a geriatric going up hill with a Zimmer frame.  Thanks for taking it easy on this old fellah Phillip.


At least you were out there Rushy!! I heard a whisper that they are starting to fire up as of yesterday ain various locations......late summer = late roar???

----------


## Bonecrusher

Good one Rushy I'm heading down that neck of the woods for a couple of nights next week

----------


## CreepingDeath

Not late really, easter was early. But there going in the cni.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

Definatly go back out in a few weeks Rushy

----------


## Pointer

Last year they didn't fire up here until the second week of April. The stag  I took was shot on the 11th of April as an example. So this year being just as warm, I'm going on the same theory and will be out next week for 7-10 days. I have been out locally most nights this week gone and not heard a thing ( Gisborne/Tolaga/Waipiro area)

----------


## JoshC

Roared this fella in on Satruday. Seven years I've been after him. Sadly he's now well past his prime.





Report here:


http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...vendetta-6737/

----------


## Toby

Heres the photos of the stag my uncle got, hes happy even though its pretty much a spiker and the goat horns my cousin got his first so he was happy. stag was making noise but wasnt really into it hard as yet.

----------


## Munsey

Keep water up to them tobes and they may grow ?

----------


## Toby

> Keep water up to them tobes and they may grow ?



They need alot of growing

----------


## Twoshotkill

I had a couple roaring on the 24 march. Both came straight in but all had the wind in there favour un fortunatly.
Have been told that things have been quiet since..... 
Rushy Minginui seems to take off on the 8th every year.Almost like clockwork.

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy Minginui seems to take off on the 8th every year.Almost like clockwork.


Thanks for that 2SK, I appreciate the heads up.

----------


## Boylo

Minginui seems to fire around about now onwards from previous years but with this warm weather I reakon it might be latter..Where were you camped up Rushy?

----------


## Nibblet

Sarcasm is not very becoming of you Rushy

----------


## Rushy

> Minginui seems to fire around about now onwards from previous years but with this warm weather I reakon it might be latter..Where were you camped up Rushy?


On the southern side of the Waiatiu stream about 3K to the west of Arohaki

----------


## Rushy

> Sarcasm is not very becoming of you Rushy


Not sarcasm at all Nibblet.  Genuine appreciation.

----------


## K95

One of 3 going for it this morning. An older stag which I was pleased with.

----------


## Scouser

Sweet TB......nice rack....

----------


## Rushy

> One of 3 going for it this morning. An older stag which I was pleased with.


Good on ya TB.  Well done.

----------


## Gemini

All bloody quiet around Te Anau surrounds. Too early? Bit of icing sugar on the tops today. Heading back out for 1-3 nights now. Will let you all know how we get on.

----------


## outdoorlad

Off to Fiordland sat, can't wait!!

----------


## Timmay

Just heard that stags are roaring in Kune as of yesterday.

----------


## NRT

Off to Westland ,goal roaring stag and 1 cray with the snorkel

----------


## Rushy

> Off to Westland ,goal roaring stag and 1 cray with the snorkel


Good skills NRT.

----------


## Matt2308

A nice even 10 pointer from the Canterbury high country.  
Heard him roar, we roared back and he came in fast and pissed!

----------


## 199p

Nice one matt 
Dosnt look like you got much of a chance to spot him before he was right on top of you.

----------


## Munsey

Good stuff Matt .

----------


## Dundee

> One of 3 going for it this morning. An older stag which I was pleased with.


Good skills Tahr Bound thats a photo thats makes the beast look even bigger :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 8474
> 
> A nice even 10 pointer from the Canterbury high country.  
> Heard him roar, we roared back and he came in fast and pissed!


Well done Matt.  Nice animal.

----------


## keen fella

10 pointer knocked over on Canterbury DOC land yesterday.  Only roared once and then tried to sneek in on us.

----------


## phillipgr

Well done keen fulla. That's a sweet stag!

----------


## Dundee

Bloody hell thats a head an a half,way to go keen fella :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice even with the overspread.
Quite pale staining on antlers, Tussok country near by ?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## CreepingDeath

My weekend was a bit off a bust saw some young pork. Had a couple stags going before first light for bout an hour sun came out and they shut the fu&k up . No where they at mostly we will be back.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 199p

What a ripper mate looks great, love the colour on the antlers.

Al least u made it out c/d

----------


## keen fella

> Nice even with the overspread.
> Quite pale staining on antlers, Tussok country near by ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Hey VC,
This guy came from typical Canterbury High Country terrain with beach forest, tussock basins, shingle srees and monkey scrub all reasonably near by.

----------


## Twoshotkill

Not the bigest beast in the world... but heres my weekends effort and The dogs first deer

.

----------


## Toby

> Not the bigest beast in the world... but heres my weekends effort and The dogs first deer
> 
> Attachment 8508.



Thats a mean head. Perfect

----------


## Matt2308

Nice head keen fella...good spread!

----------


## Dundee

Thats a good spread twoshot,I've adjusted my neck to view that :Grin:

----------


## phillipgr

How common is the missing bez tine in NZ heards?

----------


## veitnamcam

Very

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## TimeRider

> 10 pointer knocked over on Canterbury DOC land yesterday.  Only roared once and then tried to sneek in on us.
> Attachment 8499


 Nice lookin stag  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> 10 pointer knocked over on Canterbury DOC land yesterday.  Only roared once and then tried to sneek in on us.
> Attachment 8499


Brilliant Keen Fella.  well done

----------


## Rushy

> Not the bigest beast in the world... but heres my weekends effort and The dogs first deer
> 
> Attachment 8508.


Well done 2SK.  Good result.

----------


## muzr257

Good on ya Keen Fella - nice and even and wide!!

----------


## Twoshotkill

Here is my Dining room with last years stags on the wall !!!

----------


## cambo

Nice 1 Keen Fella!!   :Thumbsup: 

What did the Mrs say when you got home? 
..... "I didn't realise it was that big!"   :Grin:

----------


## kimjon

Here's some of the red stags we shot this roar, all shot on DOC land. 



We could have made absolute pigs of ourselves, as there were stags everywhere!!!! but we only took one or two deer each. For the trip I spent 4 days going hard core, hunting hard out early morning to night and I saw a total of 19 deer in those 4 days. I shot the big 11 pointer at 436 yards late on day 3 which was awesome! I've put a lot of work into improving my longrange shooting skills and I really wanted to shoot one from a good distance this year as every other stag I've shot during a roar has been within 5m to 20m, so getting one at 436 yards added a new dimension to my hunt. 

I then went into cruise mode and only went for the odd short walk for the other 6 days, where I saw another 3 stags, but choose not to shoot anymore as we had done okay for ourselves. We got heaps of cool video footage of the trip which will eventually be made into a DVD.

kj

----------


## phillipgr

Bez tines!!!

----------


## Dino

A Rat...but my first with bone, so all good

Cheers

dino

----------


## Rushy

> Here's some of the red stags we shot this roar, all shot on DOC land. 
> 
> 
> 
> We could have made absolute pigs of ourselves, as there were stags everywhere!!!! but we only took one or two deer each. For the trip I spent 4 days going hard core, hunting hard out early morning to night and I saw a total of 19 deer in those 4 days. I shot the big 11 pointer at 436 yards late on day 3 which was awesome! I've put a lot of work into improving my longrange shooting skills and I really wanted to shoot one from a good distance this year as every other stag I've shot during a roar has been within 5m to 20m, so getting one at 436 yards added a new dimension to my hunt. 
> 
> I then went into cruise mode and only went for the odd short walk for the other 6 days, where I saw another 3 stags, but choose not to shoot anymore as we had done okay for ourselves. We got heaps of cool video footage of the trip which will eventually be made into a DVD.
> 
> kj


Excellent KJ

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 8532
> 
> A Rat...but my first with bone, so all good
> 
> Cheers
> 
> dino


I wouldn't want that rat running around my kitchen.  Well done Dino

----------


## 199p

Welldone dino ripper of a stag. You should do a trip report mate

----------


## PissCrook

Nailed my first stag - West Coast 10

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 8571 Nailed my first stag - West Coast 10


Good on ya PissCrook.  Nice animal.

----------


## Dundee

Beaut colour on those antlers pisscrook :Thumbsup:

----------


## Twoshotkill

THATS SOME FOOD TIMBER! WELL DONE.. (sorrry for yelling)

----------


## phillipgr

That's things got baseball bats for timbre (and not the skinny end!)

----------


## Terminator

> Attachment 8571 Nailed my first stag - West Coast 10


What a great start to your stag collection :Thumbsup:

----------


## Scouser

Brilliant pisscrook, excellent head.....

----------


## Pointer

Just got back, roared six stags in over 4 days, took a shot at one and lost him  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Scouser

> Just got back, roared six stags in over 4 days, took a shot at one and lost him


OOOH, unlucky mate....

----------


## Rushy

> Just got back, roared six stags in over 4 days, took a shot at one and lost him


Tough luck Pointer.  At least you were out there.

----------


## veitnamcam

Just got a report of a 17 a 14 and a twelve coming out of hast somewhere.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> Here is my Dining room with last years stags on the wall !!!
> 
> Attachment 8529


When did you break into my place?

----------


## Pointer

> Tough luck Pointer.  At least you were out there.


Still rips the undies losing one, especially as he was the best stag of the lot, and had let the rest walk to shoot him. nice even 12, Not heavy timber but long and well formed. 

Still feeling sorry for myself as I have no one else to blame but I. I rushed the shot and I think I hit him too low in the shoulder to stop him. He swam a river that took me an hour to get over, and spent another 3 looking for sign to see where he left the clearing. No sign and having had a swim moments prior, no blood trial. Where is the dog when you need him?

----------


## Gibo

> Still rips the undies losing one, especially as he was the best stag of the lot, and had let the rest walk to shoot him. nice even 12, Not heavy timber but long and well formed. 
> 
> Still feeling sorry for myself as I have no one else to blame but I. I rushed the shot and I think I hit him too low in the shoulder to stop him. He swam a river that took me an hour to get over, and spent another 3 looking for sign to see where he left the clearing. No sign and having had a swim moments prior, no blood trial. Where is the dog when you need him?


Unlucky mate, did you best to track him by the sounds....

----------


## CreepingDeath

Mate just got a nice 11 out of pureora. Went to pick up his quad and got a hind on the road 200meters away from his bike good bit of bone and a freezer filler . Hind was one of seven 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## phillipgr

> Mate just got a nice 11 out of pureora. Went to pick up his quad and got a hind on the road 200meters away from his bike good bit of bone and a freezer filler . Hind was one of seven 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Nice. Got a photo?

----------


## CreepingDeath

Working onnit as we speak

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Unfortunately I just spent another fruitless night and day in the bush at Minginui.  That place is quieter than a library.  I have no idea whether it is all over or they haven't started yet

----------


## CreepingDeath

> Unfortunately I just spent another fruitless night and day in the bush at Minginui.  That place is quieter than a library.  I have no idea whether it is all over or they haven't started yet


Apparantly it was all on last week tues weds thurs went off. Im back out for five days end of the week. Not worried if its over i know where they are. If it is iver they will be hungry

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

You're shitting me.  Friday night / Saturday morning you could have heard a pin drop. Good skills catching up with them.

----------


## CreepingDeath

Sorry if i misslead you dude. Ive been going out pureora it was locals tellin me they were going off over here during the week.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## lostlegend

I dropped this 11 pointer up the hunter valley on Tuesday morning.  Somehow I managed to end up in the photo's as well.

We managed to get him worked up enough to come running through the bush at us.  He stopped 40 yards away side on, I couldn't have asked for a better shot.  

He was a scrappy old bugger, one of his brow tines is broken off, most of his tines have chips or scrape marks and he had scars all over his head, neck and back.  

There was a bigger stag in there somewhere but we were unable to get onto him.  we lost a big 12 pointer as well but that's another story.

all up we heard over 10 separate stags roaring over the 3 nights we were in there, pity the trip was so short.

As a side note those AJ productions game callers with an AMP work like magic.

----------


## Rushy

> Sorry if i misslead you dude. Ive been going out pureora it was locals tellin me they were going off over here during the week.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


No worries.  How was Pureora?

----------


## CreepingDeath

Few about. Mate scored a few days after i left. Lots of pigs.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Wildman

Here is my Raw effort...




A little bit of regret with the younger animals but we live and learn. And they taste good :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## lostlegend

I measured the inside of each side they are both exactly 35 inches in length.  
so I thought I would post a larger photo of the head.  





Here is a pic of it when I got home with my little man holding the head.

----------


## Rushy

> I measured the inside of each side they are both exactly 35 inches in length.  
> so I thought I would post a larger photo of the head.  
> 
> Attachment 8757
> 
> Attachment 8759
> 
> Here is a pic of it when I got home with my little man holding the head.
> 
> Attachment 8760


That is excellent Lostlegend.  It is interesting that there is no brow tine on the left

----------


## Scouser

Sweet Lostlegend, looks a big animal.....

----------


## Gibo

> That is excellent Lostlegend.  It is interesting that there is no brow tine on the left


His first post suggests it snapped of I think Rushy. Said he was a scrapy bugger haha

----------


## Scouser

[QUOTE=Rushy;104029]Unfortunately I just spent another fruitless night and day in the bush at Minginui.  That place is quieter than a library.  I have no idea whether it is all over or they haven't started yet[/QUOT

Bad news Rushy, but like lotto you have got to be in to win.....

----------


## bowhunter

Anyone lose a stag? Found this animal while hunting at Hot Water Beach Lake Tarawera on sunday 14th April. Buy the level of decay i'd say he's been dead about a week, couldn't seem to find any holes in him... bit of a waste as he was a beautiful animal.

----------


## Gibo

What a shame.

----------


## veitnamcam

Bugger !

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> couldn't seem to find any holes in him


That is what killed him then.  Couldn't take a dump.  Magnificent animal

----------


## Scouser

> Anyone lose a stag? Found this animal while hunting at Hot Water Beach Lake Tarawera on sunday 14th April. Buy the level of decay i'd say he's been dead about a week, couldn't seem to find any holes in him... bit of a waste as he was a beautiful animal.Attachment 8761


wow....free rack, put an arrow in him and claim it!!!!!!!!

----------


## lostlegend

Rushy, there is about half an inch left of the brow tine, must have given the scrappy old bugger one hell of a head ache when he broke it off.

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy, there is about half an inch left of the brow tine, must have given the scrappy old bugger one hell of a head ache when he broke it off.


Then he was a battler.  Any sign of goring?  I can see the result of antler scrapes on his left shoulder

----------


## lostlegend

he had scars all over his body, there were a couple of fresh bruises on one of the back steaks.  we were sure there was a bigger stag in the area.  I found out after I got back from the block, that a 15 pointer had been shot up the valley from us in the next block.

----------


## Cyclist

Not a biggie but a pretty nice looking head from mid Canty this weekend, this and his hind filled our packs up to leg busting dimensions  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Twoshotkill

nice one dude!

----------


## 199p

Thats a nice head bowhunter. did you bring it out?

----------


## Rushy

Well done Cyclist. Excellent animal

----------


## Hunt4life

My first stag

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 8774
> 
> 
> My first stag



Well done.  Looks good

----------


## Hunt4life

Tough as old boots he was. Only one Bez tine, but had good potential. Looking forward to getting his jaw aged, 'cos I reckon he might be older than his head suggests.

----------


## Twoshotkill

> Attachment 8774
> 
> 
> My first stag


Not a bad first one for sure... well done!

----------


## Terminator

> Not a biggie but a pretty nice looking head from mid Canty this weekend, this and his hind filled our packs up to leg busting dimensions 
> 
> Attachment 8772



Great effort  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Scouser

Nice one cyclist, looks a 'bit steep' there fellah!!!!!!!!

----------


## muzr257

My sad effort - crap 6 point head, but plenty of patties n salami outa this boy.
No big story - walked about 4km from where we left the truck, and he was head down bum up feeding in the middle of the river bed. Was not interested in roaring etc just feeding - had to get really agro on the horn to make him lift his head to be able to shoot him!

----------


## Rushy

> My sad effort - crap 6 point head, but plenty of patties n salami outa this boy.
> No big story - walked about 4km from where we left the truck, and he was head down bum up feeding in the middle of the river bed. Was not interested in roaring etc just feeding - had to get really agro on the horn to make him lift his head to be able to shoot him!


Still a score Muzr257.  More success than I had this year.

----------


## Scouser

Hey Muzr257, they all count mate, i would be rapt with that!!!!!!!

----------


## keen fella

Good stuff Muzr!

----------


## Cyclist

> Nice one cyclist, looks a 'bit steep' there fellah!!!!!!!!


Thanks all, and yep it was a bit of a grunt back up onto the ridge - toss the rifle forward & crawl grade  :Oh Noes: 

Not much of a trophy hunter but I might go back and have a look for big daddy next year, there were some huuuuuge prints around the area

----------


## Gutshot

roared this 11 pointer out of the bush onto the bush edge, watched him roar twice in the fading light that made the hair on the back of my neck stand up before pulling the trigger.amazing animal, was really lucky to see him roar in front of me and something i will take to my grave. scored this nice arapawa ram on the same trip. stoked

----------


## muzr257

Mate beaut ram!

----------


## Rushy

Well done Gutshot

----------


## Munsey

Yes well done , and that ram is a very Hansome beast

----------


## bowhunter

> Thats a nice head bowhunter. did you bring it out?


Nah man... left the poor bugger where he lay, have him on gps so can grab his headgear when he's a little bit less smelly

----------


## Dino

Shot yesterday in block 1 at Leithen Bush...sausages!

cheers

Dino

----------


## Rushy

> Shot yesterday in block 1 at Leithen Bush...sausages!Attachment 8942
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dino


Well done Dino

----------


## phillipgr

> Shot yesterday in block 1 at Leithen Bush...sausages!Attachment 8942
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dino


Nice work, they're still roaring then - must get out there!

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

My pal I usually go bush with, spent 3 weeks scrub. Just got out yesty. Been into 3 different areas.
He seen over 20 stags. Never heard one stag roaring on its own. Had to get real close before they would do anything.
He shot his 6th or 7th public land deer that goes over 300DS in the last few yrs.
A nice 12. I can't call him jammy anymore. He is just plain good.
He wouldn't be in to me posting a photo.
Hard for a 12 to break 3 Hundy these days.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## Matt2308

Stags on some of the farms around Canterbury are still roaring well.  
If you haven't already,  I think there is still a bit of time to get your hat racks yet!

----------


## Twoshotkill

well done Dino... Looks like nice bush in there!

----------


## HUNTY

good stuff Dino, I see that block hasn't got any flatter!!
steep as a hen's beak. :ORLY:

----------


## Dino

Hi Guys

Thanks for the comments.

Bush is very open red beech mostly, little pockets of braodleaf and quiet a biit of crown fern in parts. Pretty dry country hence the open bush.

It is steep in parts, actually shot this boy about 200 feet above the creek, on a wee terrace so not too bad to walk around, photo a bit decieving I guess.

Anyway a bloody good day, not the biggest but hopefully will taste good.

Way better than sitting on the couch!

Cheers

Dino

----------


## Scouser

> Attachment 8796Attachment 8797 roared this 11 pointer out of the bush onto the bush edge, watched him roar twice in the fading light that made the hair on the back of my neck stand up before pulling the trigger.amazing animal, was really lucky to see him roar in front of me and something i will take to my grave. scored this nice arapawa ram on the same trip. stoked


Looks like a brilliant day Gutshot, well done mate................

----------


## Scouser

> Shot yesterday in block 1 at Leithen Bush...sausages!Attachment 8942
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dino



Nice one Dino...

----------


## Terminator

> Attachment 8796Attachment 8797 roared this 11 pointer out of the bush onto the bush edge, watched him roar twice in the fading light that made the hair on the back of my neck stand up before pulling the trigger.amazing animal, was really lucky to see him roar in front of me and something i will take to my grave. scored this nice arapawa ram on the same trip. stoked


Thats one very nice ram you have there.

----------


## Toby

Just heard from home my brother shot a 10 pointer with the .300WSM doesn't sound like a massive head he said it is nice though so I'm keen to see it will throw a pic on when I get one.

Only dumb thing is I had 20 rounds loaded up for the wsm had Amaxs with 760 smk's with 760 and amaxs with 2209 and accubonds with 2209. So 5 of each was going to test see which ones went the best he used them all shot the deer with smk but he said he shot the rest on goats out to 460m whatever his 460m is  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Just heard from home my brother shot a 10 pointer with the .300WSM doesn't sound like a massive head he said it is nice though so I'm keen to see it will throw a pic on when I get one.
> 
> Only dumb thing is I had 20 rounds loaded up for the wsm had Amaxs with 760 smk's with 760 and amaxs with 2209 and accubonds with 2209. So 5 of each was going to test see which ones went the best he used them all shot the deer with smk but he said he shot the rest on goats out to 460m whatever his 460m is


Big ups to him Toby.  Tell him congrats for me

----------


## Toby

He must be stoked its his best head, bigger then mine too the little shit. He could of taken a better photo though.

----------


## Rushy

That is probably a better photo than I would have taken Toby

----------


## Toby

He could of at least got the date right

----------


## Hunt4life

> Shot yesterday in block 1 at Leithen Bush...sausages!Attachment 8942
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dino


Looks steeeeep! Well done Dino  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Hunt4life

> 10 pointer knocked over on Canterbury DOC land yesterday.  Only roared once and then tried to sneek in on us.
> Attachment 8499


Awesome spread mate. Nice work!

----------


## Hunt4life

> Still rips the undies losing one, especially as he was the best stag of the lot, and had let the rest walk to shoot him. nice even 12, Not heavy timber but long and well formed. 
> 
> Still feeling sorry for myself as I have no one else to blame but I. I rushed the shot and I think I hit him too low in the shoulder to stop him. He swam a river that took me an hour to get over, and spent another 3 looking for sign to see where he left the clearing. No sign and having had a swim moments prior, no blood trial. Where is the dog when you need him?


I lost a beaut Sika stag in the eastern Kawekas a few years ago. He was on the run and I was leading him patiently... Wait... Wait... Now! Boom! Fuck! A manuka at just the wrong second filled my scope. He kept running seeming unphased. For the first time ever, my bolt jammed. I smacked it open, losing time and was about to unleash a second shot when he disappeared into scrub. Gutted, but still in disbelief he hadn't dropped with a well placed .308 slug, I had a quick search. Too dark and couldn't see any blood  :Sad: 
Back at camp, I relived it many times and was adamant I must have connected, so my mate convinced me to go back and search in the morning. Blood trail!! Good dark blood in smallish leaf smears for about thirty metres, then nothing. We searched methodically in ever increasing circles for around three hours but it was as if he'd grown wings and flown away, or lifted an emergency escape hatch and vanished. 

Heart breaking and unforgettable.

----------


## graeme

I have been enjoying the forum stories and photos lately so thought I would post a couple of mine from my Tahr/Deer trip in April. Had a heap of great weather, there was a total fire ban in Mt Cook NP at the time, hard to imagine now.

----------


## Dundee

That is mint graeme :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

Yeh well done Graeme.

----------


## Scouser

Nice rack Graeme, well done mate!!!!!!

----------


## craigc

Not shot in the Roar, shot 30 June. 16 points 251 DS. Shot in Whitmans Valley on bush edge.



With a 12 (11 - really, one broken tine) inside it.

----------


## Rushy

That is a good deer Craigc

----------


## TimeRider

Neat pics graeme, and stag  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Twoshotkill

Nice one... I think you need a bigger pot!

----------


## rambo rem700

My first sika stag, shot late april in the kaimanawas. 4 days hunting and i got got this on the last morning before we left. Awesome trip.

----------


## Dundee

Solid sika Rambo,nice dog :Thumbsup:

----------


## Neckshot

> Not shot in the Roar, shot 30 June. 16 points 251 DS. Shot in Whitmans Valley on bush edge.
> 
> 
> 
> With a 12 (11 - really, one broken tine) inside it.


yea nice stag and what a way to spend a birthday!.

----------


## rambo rem700

> Solid sika Rambo,nice dog


Not my dog unfornunately, mynes not that well behaved.

Now have a red and a sika stag,  fallow next i hope.

----------


## Terminator

Great stuff you will have that wall full in no time :Thumbsup:

----------


## Scouser

Nice one Rambo, collection is looking good..............

----------


## Nathan F

After 3 days of hard walking and seeing nothing but hinds and chamois this horny fella tried walking into camp. 51 paces from the sleeping bag - I shit you not!

----------


## Rushy

[QUOTE=Nathan F;140133]After 3 days of hard walking and seeing nothing but hinds and chamois this horny fella tried walking into camp. 51 paces from the sleeping bag - I shit you not!QUOTE]

Should have waited Nathan.  He was on his way to ask you out on the piss with him.  He might have shared one of his hinds

----------


## Gibo

Resurrected for some inspiration  :Grin:

----------


## Timmay

heh love the wire in the background

----------


## Gapped axe

just a spiker today. Sad thing was I carried it out whole apart form the guts obviously, and all good. How ever on the computer talking to American clients at lunch time , stand up and roll my frikkin ankle WTF

----------


## Matt2308

> just a spiker today. Sad thing was I carried it out whole apart form the guts obviously, and all good. How ever on the computer talking to American clients at lunch time , stand up and roll my frikkin ankle WTF


Dangerous things computers, I try and stay well clear of them!

----------

